# Need A New FREE E-mail account



## MA-Caver (Dec 14, 2006)

In a few days my mail server will be shutting down and I need to find another place for my e-mail address. I've got a yahoo address but it's exclusively for those websites that ask for e-mail addresses and thus all spam goes to that one. 
I've had a Hotmail address before and was likewise bombarded with excessive spam. So those two are last resort mail possibilities. 

Someone recommended G-mail... well that's good if I had a cell phone which I don't. And apparently you need one so they can send you the sign-up code. 

If there are other ones out-there I'd like to check them out. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 14, 2006)

You don't need a cell phone for a gmail account - but you do need an invitation.  If you want one, PM me an email I can send it to - I have 98 invitations on my account, and I'd be happy to send you one.


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 14, 2006)

you don't need a cell phone for gmail, like Kacey said, just an invite.... also there is a site I like www.mail.com you can get email addy with any number of @______ things, so you might be able to get macaver@caver.com ...lots of flexibility with them....not a ton of storage room, but enough that I have never had a problem, and I recently read somewhere the aol is giving away free emails now, so you might be able to get one through them using your im name...


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 14, 2006)

Yeah, I have invites on gmail as well


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 14, 2006)

Go with gmail.com or www.mailbolt.com
I HIGHLY recommend mailbolt (It will come up as www.fastmail.fm)  It is gaining a following fast on the internet.  It claims to be the fastest free email on the web and I believe it.  Go open a free account over there to play with it and test it out.  If you try it, you never will want another one.
Also, there is a forum on the web that only discusses email: www.emailaddresses.com  If you ask those email-addicted weirdos what is the best one out there, they will say fastmail.fm/mailbolt.com
PS - I am one of the weirdos there.


AoG


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 14, 2006)

Just a side note:
mail.com and email.com are both on our banned domain list for being buttheads.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 15, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Just a side note:
> mail.com and email.com are both on our banned domain list for being buttheads.


 
Mail.com used to be a good service.  I have had a tough.com account from them for over 8 years, but it has gone down the tubes over the past year or two.  They saturated the whole site with junk like "Kill the Fly and Win a Free IPod," dating ads, horoscope ads, and anything else appealing to a lower mentality.
Avoid Mail.com/email.com .   They are terrible now.

Go ask your question at www.emailaddresses.com  The people there have strong opinions on this subject.

AoG


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 15, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> In a few days my mail server will be shutting down and I need to find another place for my e-mail address. I've got a yahoo address but it's exclusively for those websites that ask for e-mail addresses and thus all spam goes to that one.
> I've had a Hotmail address before and was likewise bombarded with excessive spam. So those two are last resort mail possibilities.
> 
> Someone recommended G-mail... well that's good if I had a cell phone which I don't. And apparently you need one so they can send you the sign-up code.
> ...



You can have more than one yahoo acct. Same with hotmail. Just set up a new one with a different user name. I also find Yahoo has an excellent spam filter. Spam rarely makes it into my yahoo inbox.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 15, 2006)

I don't like the way Yahoo email is set up, but I am a huge fan of Yahoo itself.  If you have a Yahoo username, they give you email, a photo book, groups (which are message boards), Yahoo 360 (kind of like Myspace), briefcase (store your fliers and files online), Flikr, notepad, domains, and more.

Here is the list of things you can do for free with your Yahoo ID: http://docs.yahoo.com/docs/family/more/

Basically, I use everything but the email.

AoG


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 15, 2006)

ArmorOfGod said:


> I don't like the way Yahoo email is set up, but I am a huge fan of Yahoo itself.  If you have a Yahoo username, they give you email, a photo book, groups (which are message boards), Yahoo 360 (kind of like Myspace), briefcase (store your fliers and files online), Flikr, notepad, domains, and more.
> 
> Here is the list of things you can do for free with your Yahoo ID: http://docs.yahoo.com/docs/family/more/
> 
> ...



They recently provided an option to update the e-mail accts and it's really nice.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 15, 2006)

Whell, it's done... thanks to a little help from my friends.  

g-mail account was set up and address book imported and wallah (volia) all done. 

Thanks for the suggestions and for the help. 

:asian:


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 15, 2006)

bah.
Fastmail.fm/mailbolt.com rules over gmail.


AoG


----------

